# Holster



## williamjoslin37 (8 mo ago)

Looking for a holster for my G3C for a light and laser combo that does not cost more than my gu


----------



## BUMMERS (Feb 19, 2013)

williamjoslin37 said:


> Looking for a holster for my G3C for a light and laser combo that does not cost more than my gu


Try this:








10.32US $ 61% OFF|Multifunctional Concealed Tactical Storage Gun Bag Holster Men's Left Right Nylon Shoulder Bag Anti-theft Bag Chest Bag Hunting - Holsters - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## 357MagMan (Dec 11, 2011)

This company is Quality !
🇺🇸N8² = Made In America🇺🇸
My pick, first time every time!👍😎








N8 Tactical | Original IWB Holster | Concealed Carry Holsters


The Original IWB Holster was designed for all-day comfort, Perfect for concealed carrying your Glock 19, Sig P320, or your full-sized 1911.




n8tactical.com


----------

